# Does anyone know if Datacolor SpyderCheckr Color Calibration works with JPEG?



## Roomka (Nov 23, 2012)

?


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 23, 2012)

It's not for use with photos -- it's hardware for your hardware. It calibrates your LCD display.

Joe


----------



## manaheim (Nov 23, 2012)

errr...


----------



## unpopular (Nov 23, 2012)

ERROR AA9004 - CANNOT PARSE QUESTION


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 23, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> ERROR AA9004 - CANNOT PARSE QUESTION



Is that similar to the ID-10-T error?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 23, 2012)

in order for me to answer this question, I'd have to divide the result of the square root of negative zero by zero.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 23, 2012)

PEBKAC.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 24, 2012)

unpopular said:


> in order for me to answer this question, I'd have to divide the result of the square root of negative zero by zero.



For those familiar with computers, negative zero is represented as all bits set to 1...the first bit being the sign bit.  Since it's a negative, the absolute number is the complement of the original number (all 1s become 0s, and all 0s become 1s), but negative.  So, it's really (negative) 00000000000000000000....  And the square root of anything is whatever multiplied by itself results in the original number (2 is square root of 4, etc).  Zero times zero is, of course, zero.  So the square root of negative zero is therefore zero, then set negative, eg, to all 1 bits again...(FFFF to us mainframers).  And dividing a number by itself, by mathematical definition, is one (1).  So, the answer to your question is really negative (that old 1 bit up front!) zero.  

And now you know why computers use 2s complement for mathematics...it eliminates the need for negative zero and all the hassles it causes.  as a result, negative one is represented as 1000000000000010, and negative zero is 1000000000000001.  Go figure!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 24, 2012)

^^ i figured someone would point that out after I was curious what would actually happen.

you nerds take away all the fun.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes and no. Yes it works if you set the white balance in camera. It kind of works using the eye dropper. You cannot change the color in jpeg 100%. So it isn't 100% Especially when shooting indoors in bad light it's tough. But yes, it works. 
Works much better with raw images because you can change your white balance 100% with a raw photo. Much more accurate. 
Persional opinion (because I can never resist giving it) It's outrageously expensive. Get a GOOD neutral gray card and set a custom white balance.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 24, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^^ i figured someone would point that out after I was curious what would actually happen.
> 
> you nerds take away all the fun.



You anticipated the point and are calling h_im a_ nerd?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 24, 2012)

... and the fact that I knew negative zero was possible in the first place ...

---

meh. back to looking up spectroscope attachments on DSLRs for ultimate white balance measurements!! because a grey card just isn't complicated enough.


----------



## IByte (Nov 24, 2012)

bratkinson said:
			
		

> For those familiar with computers, negative zero is represented as all bits set to 1...the first bit being the sign bit.  Since it's a negative, the absolute number is the complement of the original number (all 1s become 0s, and all 0s become 1s), but negative.  So, it's really (negative) 00000000000000000000....  And the square root of anything is whatever multiplied by itself results in the original number (2 is square root of 4, etc).  Zero times zero is, of course, zero.  So the square root of negative zero is therefore zero, then set negative, eg, to all 1 bits again...(FFFF to us mainframers).  And dividing a number by itself, by mathematical definition, is one (1).  So, the answer to your question is really negative (that old 1 bit up front!) zero.
> 
> And now you know why computers use 2s complement for mathematics...it eliminates the need for negative zero and all the hassles it causes.  as a result, negative one is represented as 1000000000000010, and negative zero is 1000000000000001.  Go figure!



Ugh COBOL language in my head ><


----------



## KmH (Nov 24, 2012)

bratkinson said:


> 2 is square root of 4, etc


And the square root of 2 is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 1.414213562373095048801688724209698078569671875376948073176679737990732478462

Square root - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## unpopular (Nov 24, 2012)

the square root of -2 is i and the division by zero is unpopular number.

(yeah. that's right. i claimed that b**ch.)


----------



## Roomka (Nov 24, 2012)

well i have already an NEC pro Photography display with the NEC calibration tool, would buying this make it better? because i was watching videos on youtube how they shoot the tool with all the colors so the camera gets the colors correct, and then they upload it to computer to make sure it see's the colors as the camera?, im shooting in a tent with 2 speedlights on the side.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 24, 2012)

I would suggest you do some serious research into color management and calibration techniques. Your OP made so little sense, most of us didn't quite know where to start. I'm sure that someone here can point you in the right direction.

What I can tell you is that JPEG/RAW has nothing to do with any of this.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm not quite sure what the question is, but if it is what I think it might be, the first answer is no, but yes.

You need to have a raw workflow for it to work. It will help, when used alongside your NEC monitor calibrator, and it will give more accurate colour than a grey card (which doesn't give accurate colour, and isn't intended to). If you are referring to the final JPEG, then you could say that it will work with JPEGs, but only if they are at the end of a raw workflow. What raw converter do you use? There may be other, better options for you. What is your final aim - how far do you wish to take the quest for accurate colour?


----------



## Helen B (Nov 24, 2012)

I guess that everyone got confused between the Spyder and Spyderchekr or whatever it is called. Datacolor loses points for confusing customers, but they have XRite as rivals in that department. The i1 what?


----------



## manaheim (Nov 24, 2012)

If what Helen says is true we owe op an apology.

Since Helen is never wrong... Um... Sorry!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 24, 2012)

helen is right. should have done my own research and looked a little more carefully.

that said. i never apologize.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 29, 2012)

unpopular said:


> the square root of -2 is i and the division by zero is unpopular number.
> 
> (yeah. that's right. i claimed that b**ch.)



Go back to school fool. sqrt(-2) = 1.4142136i

Or as we electrical engineers like to call it 1.4142136j so it can't be confused with i = current in amperes.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 29, 2012)

IByte said:


> Ugh COBOL language in my head ><




OPEN  INPUT CARD-FIL
READ  CARD-FIL
AT END  CLOSE CARD-FIL
                     STOP RUN.​

Thanks for the memories!


----------

